# suggestion: add an evaluation system to our forum



## bl21 (Feb 8, 2007)

every member can have rights to give positive or negative evaluation to other members for their activities at forum. then some amount of positive evaluation can raise the level of that member regardless of how many posts he has. I think members who offer more help to others are deserved to a higher forum level.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 8, 2007)

i dont think that would work because all it would take is for somebody to have a laugh and give us all a low rating.


----------



## tshu (Feb 8, 2007)

It wouldn't work, because my rating would get so high that it would break the forum, and possibly the internet.


----------



## Opium (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a nice idea but would be horrible to police. I'm sure it would be abused quite a lot.

It also makes everything here a bit more complicated


----------



## TheStump (Feb 8, 2007)

plus Opium would start paying people for high ranks again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus, +1 to tshu's post.


----------



## fluffykiwi (Feb 8, 2007)

Personally I feel this is a bad idea.  

The forums I visit with a similar system seem obsessed with the ratings.  Instead of a normal posts they seem to end up with wonderful comments like "+1", " this is a repost, everyone should -1", etc.  Plus as mentioned people do give bad ratings to everyone else for a laugh.

As a result they are not much fun to visit for a browse and a good read.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2007)

This system could work well : 
Every user starts with a given amount of points
Every month (or week) you get a little refill of points
You can give points to others and they are taken from yours.
Beside your avatar is displayed your number of points and the number of point given in a month (or a week).
In this way, you can't take points from someone, you can't give too much, if you keep all your point people will see it and give you nothing.


----------



## bl21 (Feb 8, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Feb 8 2007 said:


> This system could work well :
> Every user starts with a given amount of points
> Every month (or week) you get a little refill of points
> You can give points to others and they are taken from yours.
> ...



great ideas. plus i think higher level member can have more points to give.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 8, 2007)

Dumb idea. It's just an ego boost for the person being rated, no-one'll pay any attention to it when reading posts, it's too easy to abuse and it won't benefit the forum at all.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with every individual letter of Psyfira's assesment.

Idea is double-plus ungood.


----------



## GameGeezer (Feb 8, 2007)

Not a good idea.  It would work in a perfect world but the world is not perfect.  Some troll would come into the forums and downgrade every user who disagreed with his rants and would create an administrative nightmare.  I think this kind of thing should be left to the discretion of the admins and moderators.


...that and the part about tshu breaking the internet


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2007)

I might add that I find this kind of stuff quite void. But I was just giving what could be a working system just for the sake of it...


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2007)

How about if you allow only one vote a day? Or some similar limit. That would ensure the vote, be it positive or negative, would be thought through, and also that a single troll couldn't degrade the standing of everyone who disagrees with their ranting. 

An evaluation system would be a good way for people to see if someone is a troll on the verge of being banned, or a helpful member of the forum. And with this many people, a single malevolent troll wouldn't be able to affect the trend of positive votes for a popular individual. Or the other way around, one annoying spammer voting for another annoying spammer won't be able to affect the general trend of giving that spammer negative votes.

Oh, and Tshu's vote count would be set to "a lot" without keeping score, to prevent the actual file containing the number of his positive votes exceeding disk space on GBATEMP servers.


----------



## bl21 (Feb 10, 2007)

i just thought good members here should get higher credit and better reputation in the forum. and the system should works well under some limitations.


----------



## dice (Feb 10, 2007)

I myself dont help others for credit


----------



## Costello (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> I myself dont help others for credit


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Costello!
Really love your new sig!!!!oneoneoneoneoneoneone11111111


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I myself dont help others for credit



oh the irony


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have never understood the karma post system.

OMG! That is an amazing post, I'm gonna give him plus points.
or
OMG! That guy is the noobz for posting LOL, minus points!

Then we, the readers see their total score...

A member says Barbie's Homeland Security is the greatest game ever and we think, yeah right. BUT WAIT! Their karma level is high, I guess their opinion is right then so I must agree because he has a plus rating!

On the other side, I don't need a meter telling me someone is an idiot when all I have to do is read their post saying something like "Where are the ROMz? I can't find them anywhere. I just got the internets yesterday and there are too many series of tubes to look in!"


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> I have never understood the karma post system.
> 
> OMG! That is an amazing post, I'm gonna give him plus points.
> or
> ...


I thought the internet was a truck?


----------



## bl21 (Feb 8, 2007)

every member can have rights to give positive or negative evaluation to other members for their activities at forum. then some amount of positive evaluation can raise the level of that member regardless of how many posts he has. I think members who offer more help to others are deserved to a higher forum level.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah verily, I say unto you..
The internet is like unto a series of trucks.

No, waiteth..
I thinketh I got that wrongeth..






 eth


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 11, 2007)

The internet is like your friend's hot mom. You know she's super-hot but you just don't know how to approach the situation. Do you use an orange or a maraca? There's only one answer to this question: *You use a tricycle.*


----------

